# Diets, supplements, coat care



## Monique Aus (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi all!

I'm in Australia and am a professional dog groomer. 

I've been entrusted with my first show dog a gorgeous standard poodle who is now 7 months old and we have already had successes in the ring!

Being new to showing and very open to learning as much as possible I thought I'd ask a few questions here! 

First off any help with coat maintenance secret tips to keep the coat in extra good condition apart from the obvious bathing brushing ect

I like to keep an easy consistent diet at the moment she is one advance large breed puppy dry built up with salmon and veggies. Any suggestions with supplements please chime in. 

Also in general anything that may help me in anyway that I might not have thought of would be appriciated ? thanks in advance Monique and ❄Snow?


----------

